# Recommend spotlights for pulpit



## JoeKan (Sep 30, 2011)

Can someone recommend what type/kind of spotlight(s) to use to light up a pulpit? I'm wanting to hang them off the ceiling about 6-10ft from the pulpit. Would LED be too bright and blinding? I thought of using an eyeball trim but it doens't "angle" enough to make much of a difference. 
Thanks,
Joe


----------

